# few pics of my man cave/hunting room



## nosfedgta (Jan 9, 2012)

I just wanted to share a few pics of my man cave / hunting room. Its still a work in process, but I really enjoy it so far. I have all kinds of stuff in the room. Wasp nest, deer mounts, a racoon, old trail cams random sheds, bullets, some of my racing trophies, a bragging board, all kinds of pictures, and arrow in the wall..lol

I just tried to make it into a cool place to hang out and a nice place for my trophies


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice ....


----------



## willie (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool


----------



## murf (Jan 9, 2012)

Lots of nice back scratchers there.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice.  Looks like you're having fun out fitting it too.

Hoss


----------



## timberghost78 (Mar 2, 2012)

nice setup you have there


----------

